
Comparison of Many Different Parse Trees, Visually (Google Image Search) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.google.com/search?q=parse+tree&tbm=isch
======
peter_d_sherman
Point: Some things that are infinitely overcomplexified by arcane and overly
verbose CS tomes -- can be understood visually, _intuitively_ , by looking at
the right pictures, the right images for understanding.

Think of it as a shift in which brain hemisphere is being used for
understanding.

Case in point: Compiler Parse Trees.

